# Cannot play Quicktime QTL files



## dannybz (May 10, 2006)

Hello Tech Guy,

I am trying to view HD Trailers on Yahoo! (movies.yahoo.com/feature/hdtrailers.html) using QuickTime 7 and I'm having trouble. Firstly the qtl file downloads then automatically QuickTime 7 starts but nothing loads, the program just stands still with the qtl file name on the heading. When I used to have QuickTime 6, the qtl file was downloaded, QuickTime would start and the movie would load (unfortunately I would not be able to see the movie just listen to the sounds and voice of the trailer, since my computer does not have the proper video codec).

But with this new version, the trailer would not stream. Like if the QuickTime would not know how to deal with this qtl, that it should start to stream (download maybe) the video. Can someone please help me out to play these type of files? Thanks a Lot.


----------



## brwright (Mar 18, 2007)

If you are using Firefox, use IE.

Try using Quicktime Alternative instead.

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/QuickTime_Alternative.htm


----------



## dannybz (May 10, 2006)

Doesn't it have to do with QuickTime configuration? Can't it be a bug or something or be fixed through the registry? just asking  I wouldn't want to download another program just to play these files, but if there is no other way, then I'll just have to.

Anybody Help


----------

